
UN report on oceans, frozen zones: the facts - makerofspoons
https://phys.org/news/2019-08-oceans-frozen-zones-facts.html
======
Zenst
"HEAVY METAL: The amounts of toxic mercury and other "legacy contaminants" in
drinking water are expected to increase with the melting of glaciers and
permafrost, which may store nearly 800,000 tonnes of mercury—twice the amount
found in all other environments combined."

Wow, that is one aspect that nobody tells you about.

I wished people would stop wasting time debating and just go - look, we all
want clean water and clean air - let's just sort that and stop arguing around
the plug-hole.

